# Beads Of Rice Bracelet - Can I / How Do I Size This?



## Retronaut

I bought this off the forum (see link) and it's really nice, unfortunately it's far too long for me. 

Can bracelets like this be sized or do they have to be bought for specific lengths?

Before I risk destroying this with the pliers etc - anyone got any suggestions for how to adjust?

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=59207

:cheers:


----------



## harryblakes7

Retronaut said:


> I bought this off the forum (see link) and it's really nice, unfortunately it's far too long for me.
> 
> Can bracelets like this be sized or do they have to be bought for specific lengths?
> 
> Before I risk destroying this with the pliers etc - anyone got any suggestions for how to adjust?
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=59207
> 
> :cheers:


Is there any pins in the side, some of these have a couple of steel pins which you can remove and reduce the length


----------



## bjohnson

harryblakes7 said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this off the forum (see link) and it's really nice, unfortunately it's far too long for me.
> 
> Can bracelets like this be sized or do they have to be bought for specific lengths?
> 
> Before I risk destroying this with the pliers etc - anyone got any suggestions for how to adjust?
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=59207
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any pins in the side, some of these have a couple of steel pins which you can remove and reduce the length
Click to expand...

Yes. Please post some pics.

The links that are removable usually have a push out pin.

Other links are removable but require bending (flat tipped screwdriver used as a lever works better than pliers for this)


----------



## Retronaut

Here's a rubbish photo courtesy of my phone...


----------



## Retronaut

harryblakes7 said:


> Is there any pins in the side, some of these have a couple of steel pins which you can remove and reduce the length





bjohnson said:


> The links that are removable usually have a push out pin.
> 
> Other links are removable but require bending (flat tipped screwdriver used as a lever works better than pliers for this)


Thanks for the replies - took the plunge with the spring bar tool and it did indeed contain two piece pins - job done! :thumbsup:










:cheers:


----------



## bjohnson

Retronaut said:


> Thanks for the replies - took the plunge with the spring bar tool and it did indeed contain two piece pins - job done! :thumbsup:


Good job.

Hang onto the extra links because if you ever want to sell it, you'll do better with a longer bracelet.


----------



## Retronaut

bjohnson said:


> Hang onto the extra links because if you ever want to sell it, you'll do better with a longer bracelet.


Good shout - I always hang onto the spares - give a swap out in the event of scratches too.

Zero chance of this one getting sold though - my g/f :wub: has claimed it for the SKX013 based watch I'm building up for her at the moment.

Once I get a bit further I'll start a thread to show photos and progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## bjohnson

Retronaut said:


> bjohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang onto the extra links because if you ever want to sell it, you'll do better with a longer bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Good shout - I always hang onto the spares - give a swap out in the event of scratches too.
> 
> Zero chance of this one getting sold though - my g/f :wub: has claimed it for the SKX013 based watch I'm building up for her at the moment.
> 
> Once I get a bit further I'll start a thread to show photos and progress. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

A bit of a management tip ... I stick the extra links in a zip lock bag with a piece of paper noting what watch the bracelet is on. That way I can find it years later and still figure out which bracelet it goes with and where it is (if I know where the watch is)


----------



## vek

good tip re storing links


----------



## PhilipK

Agreed. I was able to buy 200 small (60mmx60mm) ziplock bags on a well-known auction site for Â£1.99. Perfect for all sorts of small items (not just links, but hang tags, spring bars,etc.)

One other storage tip - I try to keep the spare links in the original box that the watch came in, where possible. Makes it easier to find.


----------

